# قصيدة شعر صعيدى



## max mike (24 أكتوبر 2010)

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*حلوه قوي يا ماكس

تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## tasoni queena (24 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههههه

حلو اووى يا ماكس

شكرا لييييييك​


----------



## Sibelle (24 أكتوبر 2010)

وده مين الي يحبه؟

ههه حلوة​


----------



## max mike (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*ههههههههههه
شكرا ليكم
نورتوا الموضوع​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*حلوة يا ماكس*​


----------



## max mike (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا لمرورك الجميل روكا​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههههه
تحفة دى يا ماكس
ثانكس لك كتير
*​


----------



## max mike (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل ديدى
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (2 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههه
تحفة بجد
مرسي ليك ماكس​


----------



## maro sweety (2 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه
جامدة جدااااااااا


----------



## max mike (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا ليكى مارو
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------

